# Success stories after recurrent miscarriages??



## Angels4

Hi everyone,

Lately I have just felt so so so sad since my 4th miscarriage :(

I feel like im failing at having a family and like I am failing my husband...i know I shouldnt feel like that, but its so painful!

Does anyone have a success story after recurrent miscarriages?

Im waiting a little bit to try for #5, but im petrified of having another m/c.

Please share some happy stories...it will be truly appreciated

xx


----------



## 3xBlessed

I don't have a happy story of my own yet after recurrent miscarriage (I'm at 3 in a row now, after 2 healthy boys)...but we will get them! I think it is so much easier to be positive for someone else than for yourself. My friend had 7 miscarriages in a row...then she found out she had a transversal (might be making the word up) of genes that effected reproduction...she used an egg donor and now has three beautiful girls!


----------



## daydreaming22

Hi Hun, so so sorry for your losses. :hugs: 

I finally had my rainbow baby last August! It can happen. I have had a chemical,a m/c in 1st tri and one in 2nd tri. I really thought it wasnt ever going to happen. After my BFP I immediately began taking 100mg of progesterone 2x a day and one 85mg baby aspirin daily. I swear this made a difference. I was fearful the whole pregnancy and I almost lost DD when I was in a severe car accident at 39 weeks. Please keep faith, it can happen. Good luck and lots of sticky dust to you!


----------



## melfy77

I'm sorry for your losses:hugs: 

I've had two early miscarriages. When I got pregnant with DD I was put on low-dose aspirin and progesterone. I was able to carry full term and gave birth to my perfectly healthy daughter :)

You should check out the Recurrent miscarriage thread in this section, you'll find great support! And when you get your BFP, you can move on to the PARL thread (pregnant after recurrent losses) and finally, the best thread ever, the MARL thread (mom after recurrent losses). I was on all of them (still am on the MARL one) and honestly, all the support you get is amazing.


----------



## amjon

We lost our daughter at 27 weeks first. We were told I was not high risk and would have regular care for our second pregnancy. I went to a new OB for a consult right before we conceived again (3 cycles later) and was told he disagreed and I would be considered high risk. That baby ended in MMC (died at 6 weeks, found out at 9 weeks). When my cycle returned I had a chemical pregnancy. I was then tested for more clotting disorders (saw a new OB who reviewed what I had been tested for and found a few he wanted to add). FVL came back as positive and I was given a new pregnancy plan. I was told to stay on baby aspirin my whole cycle and to come in for Lovenox injections and progesterone as soon as I conceived again. I found out at 10DPO we were expecting and went in at 13DPO. I started the shots that day and the progesterone soon after (I had already bought an OTC cream as I showed signs of AF showing up at 12DPO). I'm now 26 weeks with twin boys. We're not out of the woods yet, but I'm monitored weekly now.


----------



## bee.bee

I unfortunately do not have a success story of my own yet, (though I am determined that I will one day!) But my poor mother lost nine babies in a row after I was born, as well as had three failed ivf attempts (as well as a failed adoption, which was almost as painful) and went on to give birth to my very healthy brother and sister three years apart from each other. She never gave up hope and just stuck it out and couldn't be happier today. She gives me my strength today. I just had my second loss this week, and I have no plans of losing hope. She never gave up and neither will I until I have that beautiful family I have always dreamed of.

Best of luck to you, I am so, so sorry for your losses!


----------

